# No box, no problem!



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Yes that is the mounting plate for a luminary mounted right to the wall, yes that is a metal hvac duct behind it, and yes it was mounted with 2.5 in sheetrock screws right into the duct.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Minuteman (Dec 29, 2007)

At least the splice will be cool during the A/C season. :laughing:


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

Use a unibit and make a hole in the duct. That way, the fixture gets a little extra cooling and you can use a higher wattage bulb.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

That is why I hate putting tape on wirenuts. It always looks like HO did the install.

I always pull on the wirenut and with a half twist, it comes right off :no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't care what you found! I'm not giving back the $25 I made on that job.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought peter did it?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Back in the 80's those 4-5 bulb strip lights were all the rage in bathrooms, no boxes, just direct fed the fixture from a stubbed out cable.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Back in the 80's those 4-5 bulb strip lights were all the rage in bathrooms, no boxes, just direct fed the fixture from a stubbed out cable.


But they came with a solid backplate that had 1/2 knockouts to bring the wire into :blink:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> But they came with a solid backplate that had 1/2 knockouts to bring the wire into :blink:


True, but I suggest that aside from the missing cable clamp, the fixture canopy that would attach to the OP's photo is no different than a 1/2" pancake box. Compliant? No. Has a certian disaster been averted? I wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Back in the 80's those 4-5 bulb strip lights were all the rage in bathrooms, no boxes, just direct fed the fixture from a stubbed out cable.


Oh the memories, how many of those did I put up :laughing:

Some of those fixtures could legally be mounted without boxes, others could not be.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Is this for a bathroom vanity light or somewhere else?

Cus' if it's for a bathroom vanity light the HVAC guy who installed it is the dumbest guy on the planet.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Oh the memories, how many of those did I put up :laughing:
> 
> Some of those fixtures could legally be mounted without boxes, others could not be.


As far as I know they all were legal to put up without a box because the backplate was the J box.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Thumbs up for the plumbers who always seem to put the stink pipe right where my box needs to go... Three or four inches in either direction would be great.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Thumbs up for the plumbers who always seem to put the stink pipe right where my box needs to go... Three or four inches in either direction would be great.


what do you expect, they're turd chasers after all.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the correct term is "turd herders".


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is a trick that the ec before me did when the plumbing pipe was in the way.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> what do you expect, they're turd chasers after all.





nrp3 said:


> I think the correct term is "turd herders".


Plumbers are _turd herders_.

Until they need to clear a clogged pipe, then they put on their _turd chaser_ hats.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Magnettica said:


> Is this for a bathroom vanity light or somewhere else?
> 
> Cus' if it's for a bathroom vanity light the HVAC guy who installed it is the dumbest guy on the planet.


Nah not his fault, it was in a bedroom.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Yes that is the mounting plate for a luminary mounted right to the wall, yes that is a metal hvac duct behind it, and yes it was mounted with 2.5 in sheetrock screws right into the duct.


That's the first time you saw that? And you're from NJ?

In older homes I probably find more sconces w/o a box than with.

And any house over 30 years old with vinyl siding has all the outdoor lights mounted on those siding blocks w/o boxes, and wires that only stick out of the siding block 1/2" inch.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Plumbers are _turd herders_.
> 
> Until they need to clear a clogged pipe, then they put on their _turd chaser_ hats.


We just call them "_turds_".:thumbsup:


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

heel600 said:


> That's the first time you saw that? And you're from NJ?
> 
> In older homes I probably find more sconces w/o a box than with.
> 
> And any house over 30 years old with vinyl siding has all the outdoor lights mounted on those siding blocks w/o boxes, and wires that only stick out of the siding block 1/2" inch.


I'm a noob what do you want. :blink:


----------



## vinster888 (May 3, 2009)

so what did u do to fix it?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Ok, I am gonna fess up............when I was a wee 'lectrishun helper I probably put up a decent a mount of vanity lights that way, not that I am proud today but at the time that is what I was taught to do. 

................and I must admit I did do something very similar to what the other picture showed on one of my jobs once when I cut the hole and the pipe was right up on the back of the rock in line with the center of the sink, it was not as hackey but I am not gonna lie......


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Looks like the person knawed the hole with his teeth


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

vinster888 said:


> so what did u do to fix it?


It was getting removed. So I took it out :laughing:


----------

